# Old bottle with label ...how to preserve



## Lynette (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an old Extract of peppermint bottle (pic below) ...the label is very fragile and I am not sure how to preserve it.  
 Any ideas what to do with this ?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

Go tp an office supply and get some acid remover and spray document  preserver. The come in spray cans and are made to preserve documents. Use the acid remover first then the preserver.


----------

